# Some New  Soda Additions...



## JKL (Mar 14, 2021)

It has been pretty difficult adding to the collection this past year with lock downs and such.  I was fortunate to get a couple bottles shipped and then meet up with fellow forum member  @BillHaddo.   This past week I wandered though an antique store for the first since last summer and that was fantastic.  Here are few items I picked up over the  past couple months.  I was really happy with the Soo Falls embossed a 26oz Crush!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice pick-ups!  I've never seen most of these before.  I like that Soo Falls beer, it looks a lot more like a soda than a typical beer.


----------



## JKL (Mar 14, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice pick-ups!  I've never seen most of these before.  I like that Soo Falls beer, it looks a lot more like a soda than a typical beer.


I'm kinda leaning to the Soo Falls being a soda bottle.  The bottle does not indicate brewery.  The history I know is that Soo Falls was a brewery until the 1917 Ontario Temperance Act.  Then in an attempt to stay in business produced soda and did so under the Soo Fall and  Dorans names until around 1980.  I'm pretty sure the Soo Fall beer bottles said brewing, at least I think I recall seeing that!!  Here are a couple angles of this embossed front.  Note the BRG. Co. Ltd.  Another Soo Falls I have says Soo Falls Beverages in full.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 14, 2021)

Br'g = BREWING
It could have been for beer or soda.  US had prohibition from 1920-1936.  The bottle looks to be machine made.


----------



## Donas12 (Mar 14, 2021)

Those are some nice finds congrats!


----------



## JKL (Mar 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Br'g = BREWING
> It could have been for beer or soda.  US had prohibition from 1920-1936.  The bottle looks to be machine made.


ok thanks...I sure prefer soda over beer.


----------



## RCO (Mar 14, 2021)

JKL said:


> I'm kinda leaning to the Soo Falls being a soda bottle.  The bottle does not indicate brewery.  The history I know is that Soo Falls was a brewery until the 1917 Ontario Temperance Act.  Then in an attempt to stay in business produced soda and did so under the Soo Fall and  Dorans names until around 1980.  I'm pretty sure the Soo Fall beer bottles said brewing, at least I think I recall seeing that!!  Here are a couple angles of this embossed front.  Note the BRG. Co. Ltd.  Another Soo Falls I have says Soo Falls Beverages in full.View attachment 221228View attachment 221229View attachment 221230



soo falls is listed as a soda bottler in the Ontario bottle books but it might of been one of those places that did both , but it for sure did pop back then 

not sure if there is certain bottles from them that were only for beer or only for pop , so it can be hard to figure out now what was used for each


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice pick ups!....my soft spot is the Crush goods..lol


----------



## RCO (Mar 15, 2021)

the antique stores around here also re opened but when I went thru them a couple weeks ago I didn't find any bottles . haven't been to a lot of other regions of Ontario since march of last year , with covid too difficult to travel anywhere . 

haven't found any metal soda cans since late last fall , I suppose I might some more when I can get back out there and explore some of the sites I've found here


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 15, 2021)

Cool stuff! I like the dew can and the Pop People. Where is that one from?


----------



## JKL (Mar 15, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Cool stuff! I like the dew can and the Pop People. Where is that one from?


The Pop People is from the City of Oshawa, just east of Toronto.  Here is one of their newer 300ml bottles.


----------



## RCO (Mar 15, 2021)

JKL said:


> The Pop People is from the City of Oshawa, just east of Toronto.  Here is one of their newer 300ml bottles.View attachment 221297



the Pop People aren't listed in Ontario soda bottlers book so must of not started until after 1965 . 

seen there bottles before but never actually found one , that clear one looks a bit different than the others I saw before


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 15, 2021)

RCO said:


> the Pop People aren't listed in Ontario soda bottlers book so must of not started until after 1965 .
> 
> seen there bottles before but never actually found one , that clear one looks a bit different than the others I saw before



From the name I imagine it was one of those discount soda retailers like the Pop Shoppe.  I think they were mostly a 70s phenomenon.


----------



## brent little (Mar 15, 2021)

The Brg. is short for Brewing.


----------



## Palani (Mar 17, 2021)

Score, nice bottles!


----------



## relic rescuer (Mar 17, 2021)

JKL said:


> It has been pretty difficult adding to the collection this past year with lock downs and such.  I was fortunate to get a couple bottles shipped and then meet up with fellow forum member  @BillHaddo.   This past week I wandered though an antique store for the first since last summer and that was fantastic.  Here are few items I picked up over the  past couple months.  I was really happy with the Soo Falls embossed a 26oz Crush! View attachment 221217View attachment 221218View attachment 221219View attachment 221220View attachment 221221View attachment 221222View attachment 221223View attachment 221224


Would you be interested in buying mine? Dated 1944. very rare. the only thing I've ever seen online is a cap from them. I also have a 7 Up from that era too. They were both dug in Fife, Wa. and the red is gone on the 7 Up.


----------



## relic rescuer (Mar 17, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> Would you be interested in buying mine? Dated 1944. very rare. the only thing I've ever seen online is a cap from them. I also have a 7 Up from that era too. They were both dug in Fife, Wa. and the red is gone on the 7 Up.


The Campbell Bros is rare, the 7 Up not so much.


----------



## JKL (Mar 25, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> The Campbell Bros is rare, the 7 Up not so much.


@relic rescuer I collect Ontario Canada bottles only.  I appreciate the offer though.


----------



## JKL (Mar 25, 2021)

Well I  was out of the office today and decided to walk though a local antique market in St Jacobs Ontario.
I finally found a 12oz Webb's Stubby in near flawless condition.
@RCO has talked to the Uxbridge embossed and the Sudbury Bottling in previous posts.
I even found the 10oz version of the 30 oz Pop People bottle I posted 10 days ago.
The green and clear Cynar 7oz are new to me as is the Robinson's from Perth Ontario.
All the ACL were in great shape.  After getting home I realized I left a 12oz Robertson Beverage from Mount Forest Ont thinking I had it but mine is a 7oz.  Now I have to make a return trip


----------



## Donas12 (Mar 25, 2021)

Nice scores for sure! The Stubby in that style is so hard to find without case wear.


----------



## BillHaddo (Mar 26, 2021)

JKL said:


> Well I was out of the office today and decided to walk though a local antique market in St Jacobs Ontario.
> I finally found a 12oz Webb's Stubby in near flawless condition.
> @RCO has talked to the Uxbridge embossed and the Sudbury Bottling in previous posts.
> I even found the 10oz version of the 30 oz Pop People bottle I posted 10 days ago.
> ...


All are in great condition!Nice picks. The Uxbridge looks to be an embossed bottle that I have not seen from another bottler,the Sudbury looks to be identical to Doran 's bottles, they were probably owned by the same people. The Cynar are also notable, I have the 28 oz. but have not found the smalls yet. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Mar 26, 2021)

JKL said:


> Well I  was out of the office today and decided to walk though a local antique market in St Jacobs Ontario.
> I finally found a 12oz Webb's Stubby in near flawless condition.
> @RCO has talked to the Uxbridge embossed and the Sudbury Bottling in previous posts.
> I even found the 10oz version of the 30 oz Pop People bottle I posted 10 days ago.
> ...



have mentioned the Uxbridge beverages before , had 2 but sold 1 years ago and still have another bottle 

only ever seen 1 bottle from them , the clear embossed version . don't really know a lot about them . never actually been to Uxbridge but been to Durham region many times before 

but did a newspaper search and found some more info that i'll post later


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 2, 2021)

JKL said:


> Well I was out of the office today and decided to walk though a local antique market in St Jacobs Ontario.
> I finally found a 12oz Webb's Stubby in near flawless condition.
> @RCO has talked to the Uxbridge embossed and the Sudbury Bottling in previous posts.
> I even found the 10oz version of the 30 oz Pop People bottle I posted 10 days ago.
> ...


Webb's Beverages had a nice" English Stone Ginger Beer " embossed bottle that I found this past year, probably produced prior to the a.c.l.s.




Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 2, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> Webb's Beverages had a nice" English Stone Ginger Beer " embossed bottle that I found this past year, probably produced prior to the a.c.l.s.View attachment 222606
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Always wanted one of these even though I collect only art deco sodas-some ginger beers are very nice but just not my interest.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Always wanted one of these even though I collect only art deco sodas-some ginger beers are very nice but just not my interest.


I have a John Thompson distiller kentucky flask with dose cup that has the same web type embossing. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 2, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> Webb's Beverages had a nice" English Stone Ginger Beer " embossed bottle that I found this past year, probably produced prior to the a.c.l.s.View attachment 222606
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


This is one of my favourite bottles I have and also a tough one to find without any case wear. Displays so nice in natural sunlight. Always wondered if it’s Webb’s earliest bottle...


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm wondering why the Webb's isn't considered an art deco. Maybe it's something i need to know!


----------



## JKL (Apr 3, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> I'm wondering why the Webb's isn't considered an art deco. Maybe it's something i need to know!


I would have thought it a deco bottle too.  That stone ginger beer is a great looking bottle.
What about it would suggest it isn't.  I ask for education only.


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 3, 2021)

JKL said:


> I would have thought it a deco bottle too. That stone ginger beer is a great looking bottle.
> What about it would suggest it isn't. I ask for education only.


The bottle has "design registered 1931" on the side, there is only another spider web on the bottom, not a manufacturer's mark, is this one of the few bottles of that era that is unique to this bottler or are there other examples out there?



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 3, 2021)

BillHaddo said:


> The bottle has "design registered 1931" on the side, there is only another spider web on the bottom, not a manufacturer's mark, is this one of the few bottles of that era that is unique to this bottler or are there other examples out there?View attachment 222673
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


I have never seen that spider web embossed on any bottle base. Unique to this bottle, perhaps. I never saw the bottle before. I agree it should be art deco.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BillHaddo (Apr 3, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> This is one of my favourite bottles I have and also a tough one to find without any case wear. Displays so nice in natural sunlight. Always wondered if it’s Webb’s earliest bottle...


I'm pretty sure I have seen a Webb's ginger beer in a clay crown top,I don't have one but someone who collects those might be able to share a photo with us. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 3, 2021)

JKL said:


> It has been pretty difficult adding to the collection this past year with lock downs and such.  I was fortunate to get a couple bottles shipped and then meet up with fellow forum member  @BillHaddo.   This past week I wandered though an antique store for the first since last summer and that was fantastic.  Here are few items I picked up over the  past couple months.  I was really happy with the Soo Falls embossed a 26oz Crush! View attachment 221217View attachment 221218View attachment 221219View attachment 221220View attachment 221221View attachment 221222View attachment 221223View attachment 221224


Nice bottles ! I really like the ginger ale.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 3, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> I'm wondering why the Webb's isn't considered an art deco. Maybe it's something i need to know!


It is art deco in the ginger beer category. Just saying I collect just soda's in the deco category but this might be one of the few ginger beers from that same period that I would display with my stuff.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 8, 2021)

OK, I think I understand. I collect only decos too. Many ginger beers do not have very decorated glass; they're just textured and colored straightsides. There are a few though, that have decorated glass, so I have them.
I consider Ace Ginger Beer and Broadway Dry to be good decos, along with the Webb's.

I assume Ginger Ale decos are in your collection. I think some people collect only ginger ale bottles.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 8, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> OK, I think I understand. I collect only decos too. Many ginger beers do not have very decorated glass; they're just textured and colored straightsides. There are a few though, that have decorated glass, so I have them.
> I consider Ace Ginger Beer and Broadway Dry to be good decos, along with the Webb's.
> 
> I assume Ginger Ale decos are in your collection. I think some people collect only ginger ale bottles.


Broadway Dry is Ginger ale and I have that in my collection. These other 2 are deco style ginger beers that I'm trying to move along because I don't consider them as soda pop which is what I collect. If i collected ginger beers I would have kept these last 2 amber ginger beer stubby's


----------

